# Bach on recorder



## eloycm (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello
My name is Eloy Cortinez and I'm a recorder player
I've just finished recording the first 3 Bach cello suites on recorder. 
I would like to invite you to visit my site www.eloycortinez.com where you can download for free the whole cd (free registration required).
Thank you.


----------



## Gatton (Dec 20, 2006)

eloycm,
I will definitely check this out when I get home. I'm a fan of the recorder and have other recordings of transcriptions (such as the Four Seasons) on recorder. I'm a fan of Michala Petri and Marion Verbruggen.

Thanks for making this available.


----------

